# Derelict house and Tower, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Sep 7, 2008)

I left the house this morning at 7am(on a Sunday ) to drive out to a river in the countryside and take some picks of the nice mornin we were having, the sun was shinning and it was really nice to be out and about. I was driving down a country road about a mile from my destination and passed a house with a we'll overgrown garden, so had to take a look, and im glad i did. Here's the pics:

At first it looked at little boring:











Then i turned round and saw this, i think its a viewing tower to look out on the river:






















Then went inside the house, and couldnt believe that this was there:

AGA cooker still worth a few quid!!









Now the random stuff:

























Hungry??









The view of the river:














And in the forest near by i found these, its in the middle of nowhere so was quite amazed to see this:










Anyone know what this is?


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2008)

That's not an aga it's a rayburn, but it's a cute little site


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 7, 2008)

krela said:


> That's not an aga it's a rayburn, but it's a cute little site




Correct it is a Rayburn, my mistake!!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 7, 2008)

The last picture looks like an old water type fire extinguisher to me.


----------



## Engineer (Sep 7, 2008)

*Derelict house.*



oldscrote said:


> The last picture looks like an old water type fire extinguisher to me.



Yep, soda/acid extinguisher, the brass plunger at the top breaks the acid capsule.

Can be great fun if the nozzle is blocked, you strike the plunger, shake it about thinking it's a dud, eventually it bursts and soaks you.


----------



## and7barton (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone know what this is?

I immediately thought - An old Oil or Redex dispenser.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 7, 2008)

and7barton said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> I immediately thought - An old Oil or Redex dispenser.



I know it doesnt show very well in the pic, but its about the same size as a fire extinguisher, so i recon the others might be right??


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 7, 2008)

What a really interesting place. The house, it's contents and the interesting artefacts strewn around (junk!) must all tell a story or two.

I couldn't believe it when I saw the tower. It is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 7, 2008)

krela said:


> That's not an aga it's a rayburn, but it's a cute little site



just what i was thinking, but.......aga's FTW


loveing the banister and the old tower

great find there!


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice one Dumpty, what a find. 

Love the river shot.


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 7, 2008)

Thumbs up son for that. Great discovery.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent site. Love the tower and all the interesting bits and bobs in the cottage. Ha, that's a Jehovah's Witness book, by the look of it!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Ha, that's a Jehovah's Witness book, by the look of it!



So it's not porn then? 

That tower is cool! Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## Amiee (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice, loving the tower though..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 12, 2008)

Good report. Looks like a cool little explore 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice stuff, that bannister is a bit strange.


----------



## TrefforestGump (Oct 4, 2008)

Oo nice little find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you pick up the bicycle and have a quick ride? As a bicycle fanatic, I hate to see things like that left to rot.


----------



## Exploretime (Oct 11, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> Did you pick up the bicycle and have a quick ride? As a bicycle fanatic, I hate to see things like that left to rot.



Nah, didnt try the bike, if it was less knackered then i would have though, flat tyres and no brakes arent to much fun,lol. Thanks.


----------



## Knee29 (Jan 9, 2009)

Neosea said:


> So it's not porn then?




Well I'm glad to see my gutter mind is not by its lonesome! 


I rather enjoyed the turn-table, how totally random!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 9, 2009)

The extinguisher could well be a variation of the type used the A.R.P to fight incendiary bombs, made by minimax.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 9, 2009)

Knee29 said:


> Well I'm glad to see my gutter mind is not by its lonesome!



The plain over just gives it away


----------



## and7barton (Jan 9, 2009)

Dumptyboy said:


> I left the house this morning at 7am(on a Sunday ) to drive out to a river in the countryside and take some picks of the nice mornin we were having, the sun was shinning and it was really nice to be out and about. I was driving down a country road about a mile from my destination and passed a house with a we'll overgrown garden, so had to take a look, and im glad i did. Here's the pics:
> 
> Looks to me like a "Redex" dispenser - This was an additive to petrol. When you bought your fuel, the attendant (This was pre-self-service), would, if you requested it, squirt a "shot" of Redex into your tank. God knows why........it was some kind of "Enhancer" that was supposed to improve your car's performance. It was a few pence per "shot".


----------

